# Paph. parishii rare???? Why?



## treefrog (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have very rarely seen P. parshii available, here in Canada. I was wondering if there was a reason this specie was so hard to find. Is it particularly hard to grow? Hard to pollinate or to germinate?

All the best
Math


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2009)

They are not particularly rare, difficult, etc. This happens to most species. Usually, someone makes a handful to a ton of flasks of a speceis, they make their way into the market in good numbers, then, once they're all sold, they disappear for a while. Be patient, they'll pop up again soon enough. If you're itching for one now, maybe the guys at Orchids Limited can round one up for you- they are set up for export to CAN. 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Niya had shipped one from the Thailand before, which she hacked into many divisions...I don't strongly recommend her though, but if you must...some of her plants just die and I am certain other Canadians can agree. I'd only choose her has a last resort as her plants are overly stressed (and maybe from the wild, though I can't prove it). For a strong plant that likely would not die, I'd listen to Ernie's advice.

My parishii has grown a good root system now and hopefully it will bloom soon. It is not a difficult species.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

A few breeders have stated that germination hasn't been easy, but out of flask these guys are easy.

I think Ernie stated the main reasons. 6 years ago, before I got interested in parrishii they weren't hard to find, and more people were interested in dianthum (at the time considered a variety of parrishii) than parrishii. Then when I got around to finding a parrishii all my original sources dried up, and no one seemed to have much luck germinating seed. I picked up a seedling from Oakhill which later bloomed out as a dianthum, and only in the last year or so seedlings from some established parrishii are becoming available. I got a couple from Orchid Inn. Divisions are high priced compared to 6 or so years ago.


----------



## emydura (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, I have been also told by a few breeders including Sam Tsui that this isn't an easy species to germinate.

I disagree with the others that this is an easy species to grow. It is generally considered to be a difficult species to keep alive (don't forget the guys above are good experienced growers). It is particularly susceptible to rot. I rotted my first two very quickly although I have to admit they weren't strong plants. So vigorous air movement is essential. 

I picked up my third plant last year for the bargain of the century. Just a single unflowered growth but it has put on a 2nd growth now. I repotted it last weekend and it did have a bit of root rot so I have put it in a coarser medium. 

If this was an easy species to grow you would see a lot of them around, particularly as it is such a beautiful species and so highly sort after. If you think it is rare in Canada you should try Australia. They are almost never available here. 

It's close relative Paph dianthum is much easier to grow. You can see some huge specimen plants of this species. I have a pretty big one myself. But you almost never see parishii around.

David


----------



## treefrog (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone for answers. I will have to wait until the next round of flasks appear. Regarding Orchids Unlimited, they request a minimum order of 2500$US for international orders........good joke!!!

Thanks
Math


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 29, 2009)

I got a parishii - 5"pot, div.1gr, from Thanh on 5/7/07 for $50. It's now 2 growths, growing quite well, I've had no problems with it. I treat it pretty much like my other multis but less light.


----------



## GaryB (Apr 29, 2009)

I bought a flask from Sam Tsui in the Fall of '07. They have grown well for me, almost no losses and they are now in 2 1/2" pots. I'm guessing that the leaves range from 3" to 5", base to tip.

Gary


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

treefrog said:


> Regarding Orchids Unlimited, they request a minimum order of 2500$US for international orders........good joke!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Math


Sometimes when vendors are attending shows in other countries they post advance notice here and you can get your order added in for below the posted minimum.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 29, 2009)

treefrog said:


> Thank you everyone for answers. I will have to wait until the next round of flasks appear. Regarding Orchids Unlimited, they request a minimum order of 2500$US for international orders........good joke!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Math



Didn't realize they had that minimum. Wasn't trying to lead you on. Contact them (Jason and Robert are members here), maybe they'll be up your way in the near future? 

-Ernie


----------



## Elena (Apr 29, 2009)

Orchid Inn have some listed on the website and it seems that Sam will be in Canada in May. I'd shoot him a quick email see if it's not too late to pre-order one.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 29, 2009)

Mathieu, I'd recommend Orchid Inn. Sam comes to Canada a few times each year, so it's quite easy to get plants from him. His plants are always good quality and sturdy plants


----------



## Ed M (Apr 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> A few breeders have stated that germination hasn't been easy, but out of flask these guys are easy.
> 
> I picked up a seedling from Oakhill which later bloomed out as a dianthum, and only in the last year or so seedlings from some established parrishii are becoming available. I got a couple from Orchid Inn. Divisions are high priced compared to 6 or so years ago.



Rick, perhaps I should self my parrishii again and when your seedlings bloom we can do an outcross. I think my plant came from Windy Hill, or it might have been Bob Wellenstein.


----------



## nikv (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a question for the experts. Just how different are parishii and dianthum in terms of culture, growth habit, and requirements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 29, 2009)

nik - not an expert, don't have a dianthum but you made me check it out! Here's what Lance's book had to say:
parishii dianthum
size large  medium
habit loose  loose, upright, sprawling
temp intermediate intermediate
light low- moderate moderate-bright
blooms June-July Sept - Dec 
maintain hi humid year round
Both require good/maximum airflow

columns didn't work in the post, the color coding should help!


----------



## nikv (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^
Thank you!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 29, 2009)

While parishii is definitely not an easy plant, it is not all that difficult either. Its mainly slow, and, yes, it is more prone to rot and death than its relatives lowii and haynaldianum. I am not sure if dianthum is any easier...I have 2 of each and neither really seem to grow much. In the past, I have bloomed it...needs several growths, but once mature it is likely to bloom every year...until it dies. I got mine from Thanh Nguyen....Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

Ed M said:


> Rick, perhaps I should self my parrishii again and when your seedlings bloom we can do an outcross. I think my plant came from Windy Hill, or it might have been Bob Wellenstein.




I didn't know you had a parrishii!!! You've been holding out on meoke:oke:

I knew that Alice had a multi growth plant she brought in in-bloom a few years ago, but the last time I bugged her for a division she said it had died:sob: I think she said she had acquired that plant in 1958!!!:sob::sob:


Anyway you better self your parrishii. You said "again". How did germination go the first time?


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> nik - not an expert, don't have a dianthum but you made me check it out! Here's what Lance's book had to say:
> parishii dianthum
> size large  medium
> habit loose  loose, upright, sprawling
> ...




Until you get to adult size the differences are not too obvious. I've also seen a few adult parrishii that had very similar plant habits to average dianthums. Culture requirements also seem to vary and overlap considerably. I've tried to raise my dianthum in relatively bright conditions, with poor results until I moved it to a shady spot where my parrishii seedlings are also doing pretty good presently.


----------

